# Fssn



## dhageremtp (Sep 25, 2006)

Hello, I am new to this area and I am wondering what would a guy need to access the following:

Satellite Info

Intelsat Americas 8 at 89.0°W

K17 Slot B - 9 MHz

Ku Band - Downlink Frequency: 12044.500 V

L Band - Downlink Frequency: 1294.500 V

Symbol Rate 4.88

FEC 3/4

PMT 480

Video 481

Audio 484 (Primary L&R)

Receiver Audio Info

Left Channel - Mono Audio

Right Channel - Cue tones

Markets with WDAZ 102* - ON

Markets with WDAZ 102# - OFF

Markets without WDAZ 063* - ON

Markets without WDAZ 063# - OFF

http://www.theralph.com/new2/Watch_The_Sioux_Section/Satellite.htm


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

:welcome_s 
What you would need is a standard Ku-band FTA system, with a dish, 30 inches or wider, a Ku-band LNBF and a Free-to-air DVB receiver.

Check my Getting Started page (http://www.ftalist.com/started.htm) for more info, and feel free to ask more questions here.


----------



## dhageremtp (Sep 25, 2006)

Can a LNB from either a dishnetwork, Directv, or an old Primestar dish work? Where could I get a cheap FTA receiver? I want to try to get this set up soon! I am missing Hockey!


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

dishnetwork-no
directv-no
primestar-yes

a basic box will run you $100 or so. Places like www.sadoun.com or www.psbsatellite.com have the boxes that will work. i assume you already have the 30" or larger dish? (the Primestar dish will work fine too)


----------



## quo17 (Feb 25, 2005)

TonyM said:


> a basic box will run you $100 or so.


I had Manhattan DSR - 1500 from e-Bay for $12, then sold it and got Fortec Ultra for abougt $40.
Invest in good LNB and Dish, make sure it's not warped, I got my stuff from Sadoun.
........
What's interesting, I don't see this frequency - 12044.500 V - at lyngsat web site, but I will check it out after I finish my new setup, as of now, I cannot receive from Intelsat Americas 8 at 89.0°W .


----------



## dhageremtp (Sep 25, 2006)

I know it doesnt appear on Lyngsat. However, I can confirm that there is programming there.


----------

